# Cursuri de român



## Lore bat

Bunã:
Cum se spune în românete?

"romanian courses for foreigners":  Cursuri de limbă românească/română _for_ străini. ???
"romanian for foreigners":  Limbă românească/română _for_ străini. ???
By the way, do you know if in Romania is any course for foreigners, an Official school of languages where it is posible to learn the language...?

Mulþumesc foarte mult.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Bunã:
> Cum se spune în românete?
> 
> "romanian courses for foreigners": Cursuri de limbă românească/română _for_ străini. ???
> "romanian for foreigners": Limbă românească/română _for_ străini. ???
> By the way, do you know if in Romania is any course for foreigners, an Official school of languages where it is posible to learn the language...?
> 
> Mulþumesc foarte mult.


 
It's called: *cursuri de limba romana pentru straini* and *limba romana pentru straini. *

There are millions of opportunities to study this language in Romania and abroad. It depends where you come from and how much you are willing pay. I would suggest that you went to the ministery of education's(??) website or some other institution (maybe language schools). 

Good Luck! 

 robbie


----------



## jester.

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> It's called: *cursuri de limba romana pentru straini* and *limba romana pentru straini. *
> 
> There are millions of opportunities to study this language in Romania and abroad. It depends where you come from and how much you are willing pay. I would suggest that you went to the ministery of education's(??) website or some other institution (maybe language schools).
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> robbie



I have already seen that you actually never write the diacritics , but maybe in order to help Lore bat you should include them. I'll do it for you, please correct me if I made a mistake.

*cursuri de limbă română  pentru străini
limba română pentru străini. *


----------



## robbie_SWE

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I have already seen that you actually never write the diacritics , but maybe in order to help Lore bat you should include them. I'll do it for you, please correct me if I made a mistake.
> 
> *cursuri de limba română pentru străini*
> *limba română pentru străini. *


 
Ich habe nicht die rumänische Tastatur und ich kann also nicht die Akzente benützen. Danke für deine Hilfe! 

 robbie


----------

